# Do You Break Out Into A Sweat When You Ride Your Bike?



## Lovacott (27 Feb 2021)

I don't mind admitting that my forehead becomes the Victoria Falls within five seconds of putting foot to pedal.

It's something which has afflicted me since I first rode a bike.

Does this happen to you?


----------



## DaveReading (27 Feb 2021)

Not nowadays.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2021)

Yes, sweat buckets ! Normal.


----------



## contadino (27 Feb 2021)

If it wasn't for the huffin'n'puffin, burning legs and my glasses steaming up, the only way of knowing I'd hit an uphill stretch would be the sweats.


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2021)

It can do but I mostly wear a helmet which doesn't help. In the height of the summer I tend to let the wind get in what's left of the hair which is much better.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Feb 2021)

Weirdly I get sweaty forearms from cycling, they never sweat from any other exercise but put me on a bike and my forearms have a sheen to them that doesn't go away for about half an hour after I stop. 
Other than that, yes, my head and back are predictably sweaty areas.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Feb 2021)

Wear some form of cap/bandana depending on the weather. That will soak up your sweat. 
Remember...
Horses sweat.
Gentlemen perspire.
Ladies glow.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (27 Feb 2021)

No, because I am a lazy slow cyclist.


----------



## MntnMan62 (27 Feb 2021)

I sweat a fair amount. In cooler weather it's far less noticeable. But during the warmer months I usually come back pretty soaked. To keep the sweat out of my face which is the only place it really really bothers me I wear a Halo Headband. It fits under my helmet easily. And it has a strip that keeps the sweat from dripping into my eyes. I have their headband, both thick and thin, that you tie. I also have their skullcap type that you also tie. The skullcap I'll use in cooler temps so it keeps my head a littel warmer. They really work. The only thing I'm not crazy about is the strip that keeps the water from dripping leaves a mark on your forehead for a bit afterwards. But it's a small price to pay for being able to see unimpeded.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

Ha ha - on a long, hot summer ride, _lots_. I don't mean just a litre or so - _*several *litres_! 



ColinJ said:


> I had a similar experience on a hot and hilly 70-miler. I drank about 3.5 litres but came back weighing 3 kgs less, which implies a net fluid loss of about 3 litres. I.e. I must have sweated out about 6.5 litres on the one ride, having not peed the whole time!
> 
> I drank 2 or 3 litres when I got home but didn't pee until the next day. Oh, and I was salt-encrusted too!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2021)

I run warm which is an advantage this time of year. But not once temps climb above mid 20s.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2021)

Not really: I don't sweat too much so I was surprised to hear people saying they needed a shower when they cycled to work.

Of course this may be more of a reflection of my general speed and exertion, or lack thereof.


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Feb 2021)

The fitter you get, the higher performance whilst maintaining a non flustered look.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2021)

Many riders often over dress for conditions as well. They dress for stationary rather than on the move. With no saddle bag they cannot switch between the two dressed states as necessary.


----------



## OldShep (27 Feb 2021)

Never sweat and even on a summer day I might have to remoisten my HR belt contact points often after a descent. A bottle of water is more than enough for all day.


----------



## Scotty55 (27 Feb 2021)

As I got fitter, I started sweating profusely as soon as I started exercising


----------



## marzjennings (27 Feb 2021)

Every ride, what ever the weather. Even last week when temperatures went negative for a day or so, still managed to work up a sweat during a two hour ride. But I'm not commuting to work, out for a pootle, or riding for transportation purposes in normal clothes. I'm generally pushing it every ride, keeping the heart rate elevated, either faster pace long rides, sprint and intervals, or trying to better personal bests.

And the suggestion the fitter you get the less you sweat is a myth, and potentially the opposite is more accurate.


----------



## MntnMan62 (27 Feb 2021)

OldShep said:


> Never sweat and even on a summer day I might have to remoisten my HR belt contact points often after a descent. A bottle of water is more than enough for all day.



Wow. I go through a bottle of water every 10 miles or so.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

OldShep said:


> Never sweat and even on a summer day I might have to remoisten my HR belt contact points often after a descent. A bottle of water is more than enough for all day.


You must be silver-plated like a kettle, and weigh about 3 pounds!

I don't understand how anybody of any significant size can move about under their own power in sunshine without getting hot...


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2021)

I sweat buckets! 10 mile fast commute to work soaks my cycle shirt and cap, but that is pushing to achieve 15-16moh AVG in stop/start urban environ. Doesn't matter if it is hot or cold, still pretty much the same result.
I do often chuckle when out on pleasant spring days wearing appropriate clothing when I see fellow cyclist's ride by in full artic gear. Fleeces, wind shells, leg warmers over leggings, buffs, arm warmers, ski gloves, face scarves, you name it, they've got it on. They must be melting! 
On the flip side, I don't drink much. Never take a bottle for my commute, it's only 10 miles/40 minutes. If I do take a bottle I rarely touch it in less than 30 miles and really have to concentrate on water consumption if I am to drink more than one bottle in 50-60 miles. The trouble is that once over 60 miles I do suffer the effects of dehydration unless I have been on the ball from the start. I can normally ride 50-60 miles without water but will soon crash & burn after that!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Feb 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> Wow. I go through a bottle of water every 10 miles or so.


I'm with you on that, I do a 750 bottle every 10 miles easy, on one hot day last year I was doing more. 
For some cycle chatters it's a badge of honour to state just how little water they need! It's like there's a prize for how miserly they can use water. 😄


----------



## OldShep (27 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You must be silver-plated like a kettle, and weigh about 3 pounds!
> 
> I don't understand how anybody of any significant size can move about under their own power in sunshine without getting hot...


13 1/2 stone and wear a buffalo from October to April without a problem. What’s sunshine? I live in Scotland Love a sauna I can be in there a good 20 mins before a bead of sweat breaks.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> For some cycle chatters it's a badge of honour to state just how little water they need! It's like there's a prize for how miserly they can use water. 😄


TBH some riders definitely _DO _drink a lot less than others. Being scrawny helps!

I used to do 100 mile summer rides with a skinny mate. I would get through (say) 4 x 750 mL bottles. He would take 1 bottle and often not even finish it. I did *one very hard ride* with him though where he misjudged it and cracked. He ended up desperately hopping over a dry stone wall and refilling his bottle from a stream!


----------



## figbat (27 Feb 2021)

I sweat a lot at even a moderate effort - if I ride a bike anywhere I expect to have to change clothes when I finish. Even a ride on the shopping bike to the local farm shop.

However, despite sweating a lot I don’t drink much either. I can go 15-20 miles of MTB trails or 25-30 miles on-road without drinking anything. I always take some but often bring it all back. In really hot weather I have to remember to force myself to drink.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

OldShep said:


> 13 1/2 stone and wear a buffalo from October to April without a problem.


God, I would overheat instantly wearing a _buffalo _- all that fur! 


I assume that auto-correct doesn't know about _buffs_!


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2021)

In winter, my nose and armpits run but not my face. In warmer weather, all of the above and my feet too. I hope that helps.


----------



## MntnMan62 (28 Feb 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I'm with you on that, I do a 750 bottle every 10 miles easy, on one hot day last year I was doing more.
> For some cycle chatters it's a badge of honour to state just how little water they need! It's like there's a prize for how miserly they can use water. 😄



Yeah. I'm not proud. I'm just happy I made it this far in life. If it takes me a full water bottle to go 10 miles, so be it. And if anyone has a problem with that? I'll fight you to the death.


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Feb 2021)

These days I sweat just thinking about getting on the bike, but one thing that's started recently is that I no longer really have much of a sense of thirst.
On the bike that's a really good combination for getting yourself into trouble.


----------



## MntnMan62 (28 Feb 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> These days I sweat just thinking about getting on the bike, but one thing that's started recently is that I no longer really have much of a sense of thirst.
> On the bike that's a really good combination for getting yourself into trouble.



Whenever in doubt? Force it.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Feb 2021)

OldShep said:


> Never sweat and even on a summer day I might have to remoisten my HR belt contact points often after a descent. A bottle of water is more than enough for all day.



Physiologically, thats not good for hydration. 

My in-law wouldn't drink enough for years, wondered why his cycling performance would wane. 

Then after suffering in excruciating pain passing a kidney stone, followed by several investigatory procedures, re-tracing the path the stone came from, if you get the meaning

He drinks a fair bit more now


----------



## OldShep (28 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> God, I would overheat instantly wearing a _buffalo _- all that fur!
> 
> 
> I assume that auto-correct doesn't know about _buffs_!



It was correct a buffalo.
A lot of people will tell you they are too hot to cycle in. I dIsagree.
Another place which can sometimes produce a bead of sweat is 40 minutes in a 20C squash court. It’s almost 12 months now since that happened and aged 69 I don’t think I’ll ever see that sweat again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> God, I would overheat instantly wearing a _buffalo _- all that fur!
> 
> 
> I assume that auto-correct doesn't know about _buffs_!



Years ago I was climbing in north Wales in the winter. After a few climbs my climbing partner decided they didn’t want to climb outdoors anymore. Too cold for them. So we went to the climbing wall in Llanberis. Only problem was I was wearing my Buffalo with nothing underneath it. If you want to sweat , wear a buffalo whilst climbing on an indoor wall.


----------



## OldShep (28 Feb 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Years ago I was climbing in north Wales in the winter. After a few climbs my climbing partner decided they didn’t want to climb outdoors anymore. Too cold for them. So we went to the climbing wall in Llanberis. Only problem was I was wearing my Buffalo with nothing underneath it. If you want to sweat , wear a buffalo whilst climbing on an indoor wall.



ive been wearing mine for 10years now but still recall going to buy one 25 years ago
It was an outdoor shop in the Lake District, it was busy, I took my shirt off and tried one on. It was a hot day in July and before I could get it off I was hot, bothered, and sweating put it back on the hangar and got outside as quick as I could.
25years on and now reluctant to ever take it off


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2021)

OldShep said:


> It was correct a buffalo.





Ming the Merciless said:


> Only problem was I was wearing my Buffalo with nothing underneath


Yikes, my memory - I've got one of those which I haven't worn for about 20 years... It is too warm except on really cold days!


----------



## Lovacott (28 Feb 2021)

I like Skol said:


> I do often chuckle when out on pleasant spring days wearing appropriate clothing when I see fellow cyclist's ride by in full artic gear.


Even on really cold days, I never wear much more than a tee shirt and shorts. I'm freezing for the first half mile or so, but as soon as I hit the hills, I warm right up.

Fingers and toes suffer though.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Feb 2021)

I can turn kit salty with relative ease


----------



## Lovacott (28 Feb 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I can turn kit salty with relative ease


My helmet straps are now white.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Even on really cold days, I never wear much more than a tee shirt and shorts. I'm freezing for the first half mile or so, but as soon as I hit the hills, I warm right up.
> 
> Fingers and toes suffer though.



I have to be careful with that. Once I followed this policy on a cold day and like you I was fine once I'd climbed a hill. Then I was stopped by a pedestrian croossing. Next thing I knew I was on the floor with someone calling an ambulance: after checks they concluded my body temperature had dropped so quickly I'd passed out.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Feb 2021)

Lovacott said:


> My helmet straps are now white.


That happens too, moreso with my current Giro helmet than any I've had before from Spiuk/Lazer etc


----------



## Lovacott (28 Feb 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> That happens too, moreso with my current Giro helmet than any I've had before from Spiuk/Lazer etc


I bought mine online when the bike shops were shut during the first lockdown. Some Chinese make called "VictGoal". 

It was the only one I could find which was available immediately. Nice bit of kit as it happens, but like all helmets, it makes your head sweat.


----------



## Colin Grigson (28 Feb 2021)

I perspire .... lots !.
I pre-hydrate before a long ride with 1 litre of electrolyte mix before I leave home and that usually lasts the first hour - I then carry 2 x 750ml bidons with water, which last around an hour each if I’m riding fast. I’ve never ridden more than 3 hours in one go, so that’s uncharted territory.


----------



## rivers (1 Mar 2021)

I always sweat, but how much depends how hard I am riding. I sweat way more on TTs than I do on social rides. My back tends to get sweaty on my commute from my backpack (I know I could use panniers, but I don't like them, so deal with the back sweat). And I sweat the most on the turbo, even with two fans going and windows wide open.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Mar 2021)

OldShep said:


> Never sweat and even on a summer day I might have to remoisten my HR belt contact points often after a descent. A bottle of water is more than enough for all day.



To be fair it doesn’t get over 5C in Scotland in summer. Add in windchill and it’s below zero year round...


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2021)

Nope, unless it gets over about 30°C. Not sedately on the Dutchie or faster on the road bike or anything in between.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Many riders often over dress for conditions as well. They dress for stationary rather than on the move. With no saddle bag they cannot switch between the two dressed states as necessary.



I did it Thursday, having not been out for a while I put on my winter kit, shortly after leaving the house I realised I could have done without the woolly hat, gloves and sweatshirt. I remember when a lot of us used to ride with saddle bags the size of small cases, we always had the option to take stuff of and put it in our saddle bags.


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have to be careful with that. Once I followed this policy on a cold day and like you I was fine once I'd climbed a hill. Then I was stopped by a pedestrian croossing. Next thing I knew I was on the floor with someone calling an ambulance: after checks they concluded my body temperature had dropped so quickly I'd passed out.


I am finding the current fashion of down jackets and imitators (like the one made from recycled drinks bottles) are quite good at keeping me warm in cold air without overheating. It has still been shoved into the basket twice this last warm week, though!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I did it Thursday, having not been out for a while I put on my winter kit, shortly after leaving the house I realised I could have done without the woolly hat, gloves and sweatshirt. I remember when a lot of us used to ride with saddle bags the size of small cases, we always had the option to take stuff of and put it in our saddle bags.



Yep I’m in bare arms riding mode now and bare legs won’t be that far away.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2021)

In the winter I hardly sweat and rarely need the bottle of water I'm carrying, I sweat in the summer but rarely excessively, on a 50-60 mile ride on a hot day I'll have emptied my water bottle by the time I've got to the cafe and will need a refill to get me home.


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yep I’m in bare arms riding mode now and bare legs won’t be that far away.


Bare arms without bare legs?? Deviant! Next you'll be wearing overshoes and no gloves!

Yesterday was an odd day. Dry, a little wind, and alternating between too warm and too cold.
I kept taking my winter gloves off and then changing my mind a minute later when the wind hit them. In the end I opted to stay gloves off. My fingers still haven't thawed out. And yes, I was wearing overshoes


----------



## T4tomo (1 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Many riders often over dress for conditions as well. They dress for stationary rather than on the move. With no saddle bag they cannot switch between the two dressed states as necessary.


If only someone designed a cycle shirt with rear pockets, that wold be handy.....


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> If only someone designed a cycle shirt with rear pockets, that wold be handy.....


Let's see you fit a full winter fleece in a rear pocket.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> Let's see you fit a full winter fleece in a rear pocket.


err, bit easier to remove one of the surplus underlayers and put it in your pocket.


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> err, bit easier to remove one of the surplus underlayers and put it in your pocket.


Seriously? You find it easier to take an under layer off than the outside layer? How are you doing that?

I find either I spend far too long looking like a bad escapologist, or I take the outer layers off first and replace them after. Neither is as easy as just removing the top layer and placing it into the saddlebag or basket.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> Seriously? You find it easier to take an under layer off than the outside layer? How are you doing that?
> 
> I find either I spend far too long looking like a bad escapologist, or I take the outer layers off first and replace them after. Neither is as easy as just removing the top layer and placing it into the saddlebag or basket.


well a mid layer. I prefer to have multiple thin layers so can stick one in a pocket if too hot. I do stop to do it!

I wouldn't ever wear a fleece, a long sleeve jersey (or a gilet on top if really cold) would be the top layer. I don't have baskets on my bikes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> err, bit easier to remove one of the surplus underlayers and put it in your pocket.



The poor mans version and nowhere near as flexible.


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> well a mid layer. I prefer to have multiple thin layers so can stick one in a pocket if too hot. I do stop to do it!


And what? Strip down to the layer being removed? No ta! If I'm wearing multiple layers, it's too cold for that!



> I don't have baskets on my bikes


GWS


----------



## T4tomo (1 Mar 2021)

mjr said:


> And what? Strip down to the layer being removed? No ta! If I'm wearing multiple layers, it's too cold for that!
> 
> 
> GWS


Southerners eh?


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Southerners eh?


Where?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Bare arms without bare legs?? Deviant! Next you'll be wearing overshoes and no gloves!
> 
> Yesterday was an odd day. Dry, a little wind, and alternating between too warm and too cold.
> I kept taking my winter gloves off and then changing my mind a minute later when the wind hit them. In the end I opted to stay gloves off. My fingers still haven't thawed out. And yes, I was wearing overshoes



I ride a recumbent, so already on the dark side.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

Over this winter, I was breaking into a sweat just thinking about getting out on my bike...


----------



## davidphilips (2 Mar 2021)

Never notice any sweat when cycling even in the summer fast cycle runs but any time i use an indoor trainer the sweat is running of me, usually when the sweat running down dripping from my forearms make a pool on the garage floor and join into one pool know its about time to stop.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Never notice any sweat when cycling even in the summer fast cycle runs but any time i use an indoor trainer the sweat is running of me, usually when the sweat running down dripping from my forearms make a pool on the garage floor and join into one pool know its about time to stop.


Here's a tip...

I did one very intense winter on my turbo trainer and had that indoor sweat problem, despite using a big fan to blow air over me. I always had to mop everything down afterwards, but what I neglected to do was to wipe the _underside _of the trainer. Enough salty sweat found its way down there to rust through the trainer by the time spring finally arrived... 

So... make sure you wipe it _ALL _up!


----------



## I like Skol (2 Mar 2021)

This just reminded me..... I occasionally go to a spin class with Mrs Skol (occasional, as in maybe 3-4 times ever). She always complains about the amount I sweat and the pool of water left on the floor when I have finished. Everytime I make a similar joke of 'did you not notice the rain?' 

I'm not allowed to go anymore


----------



## OldShep (3 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Here's a tip...
> 
> I did one very intense winter on my turbo trainer and had that indoor sweat problem, despite using a big fan to blow air over me. I always had to mop everything down afterwards, but what I neglected to do was to wipe the _underside _of the trainer. Enough salty sweat found its way down there to rust through the trainer by the time spring finally arrived...
> 
> So... make sure you wipe it _ALL _up!


A few years ago I had a go at using the turbo through the winter. People advise using a fan so I used a fan heater on the second heat setting and would take my jumper off after 15minutes. Never got beyond 20 minutes so never had any sweat to wipe up.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2021)

OldShep said:


> A few years ago I had a go at using the turbo through the winter. People advise using a fan so I used a fan heater on the second heat setting and would take my jumper off after 15minutes. Never got beyond 20 minutes so never had any sweat to wipe up.


I was using the TT in an unheated room. I wore summer cycling kit with a fleece jacket on plus a woolly hat. Fan off. I would do my warm up then remove the hat. A couple of minutes later the jacket would come off. I would build the intensity and after another few minutes the jersey would be removed. Then the fan would be switched on at slow speed. 5 minutes later it would be going flat out and blowing over me from 1 metre away. That still would not keep me cool so I kept a towel draped over the bike to catch any sweat which dripped off. Every few minutes I had to dry myself with the towel. At the end of a session I could wring sweat out of the towel...


----------

